
Plex Server Now Running on Nvidia  SHIELD Android TV - cynod
https://blog.plex.tv/2016/06/09/nvidia-shield-you-complete-us/
======
cynod
The SHIELD can now run Plex Media Server as well as the Plex Android client.
PMS on SHIELD includes full hardware accelerated transcoding and support for
4k@60 content. Pretty sweet!

Also: [https://shield.nvidia.com/blog/plex-media-
server](https://shield.nvidia.com/blog/plex-media-server)

